# Übersteuerung beim Ton



## huxi0 (14. September 2013)

Hallo, 
hab eine Aufnahme bekommen wo der ton übersteuert ist. Naja eher die höhen. Gibt es irgendwelche Programme oder Technicken wie man das weg bekommt? hab Cubase 5 zu Verfügung


----------



## chmee (14. September 2013)

Simpel gesagt Nein, wenn digitale Daten chaotisch werden, kann ein Rechner auch nicht zaubern - aber Izotope rx2 (bzw jetzt rx3) rühmt sich damit, auch Übersteuerungen wieder reparieren zu können.

mfg chmee


----------

